# 3000 seafarers missing after violent storms



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Bangladesh New Nation - 

_Over 3000 fishermen and a naval commander went missing as a naval ship, about 630 trawlers and 25 boats capsized in the Bay of Bengal when violent storms hit the sea and the country's coastal belt Tuesday evening.

In Bagerhat, over 300 fishermen and a naval commander were missing as some 100 fishing trawlers and a naval ship capsized in the Bay of southern Bangladesh during a sudden storm Tuesday evening.

Thirty bodies of fishermen were recovered so far. The fishermen went to the sea from Bagerhat, Pirojpur, Barisal, Patuakhali, Barguna and Bhola.The rescued fishermen told The New Nation that more than 100 trawlers capsized by a sudden storm when they were catching fish. A navy ship, 'BNS Shaheed Farid', partly overturned at Akram Point in Khulna during the storm, leaving its commanding officer Lt Commander Firoz Kabir missing. Some 40 other people aboard the ship were safe.

Helicopters, naval ships and rescue boats salvaged the partly sunken ship yesterday.

The officials said the fishing trawlers sank in Dublar Char, Kachikhali, Narkelbaria and Baleshwar of the coastal districts of Bagerhat, Pirojpur, Barisal, Patuakhali, Barguna, Bhola and Barguna as they were caught by the sudden storm. 

Coastguard's Mongla West Zone commander Badruddoza Chowdhury said the naval ship partly sank during the storm. Helicopters were trying to rescue missing Lt Commander Firoz Kabir.

Coastguard, Navy and Forest Department personnel jointly began rescue operations to recover the missing fishermen. But the rescue operations were being hampered due to rough weather in the Bay of Bengal.

Our Chittagong Correspondent reports: At least 45 fishermen went missing as 25 fishing boats sank in the Bay amid the bad weather Tuesday night. 

According to the Boat Owners' Association of the district, the fishing boats, carrying some 70 fishermen from Chakoria and Banshkhali, capsized in the Bay during the violent storm. Later, a trawler of Sea Resource Ltd rescued 25 of the fishermen from the Bay, 200 miles off the Chittagong Port. The rescued fishermen were brought to Sadarghat jetty yesterday morning and handed over to the Boat Owners' Association. The survivors said they didn't know what happened to the rest of their fellowmen.


Our Patuakhali correspondent reports: Three fishermen were feared dead and 450 remained missing as over 50 trawlers capsized during storms Tuesday night.
When contacted, Upazila Nirbahi Officer of Kolapara Abdul Barek said 28 trawlers capsized in the Bay during the storm and three bodies were recovered at Lembur and Gongamoti chars.

Over 500 thatched houses in Kolapara were also damaged during the storm. 

Our Pirojpur correspondent said some 200 trawlers capsized in the Bay during a storm Tuesday night, leaving nearly 100 fishermen missing.

President of Dublar Char Fishermen Association and member of Dakkhin Banga Matshajibi Shamannoy Parishad Kamaluddin Ahmed said over 200 trawlers, including FB Majid, FB Ekota, FB Mayer Doa, FB Ronny, FB Zaman, FB Abu Taher and FB Sarwar capsized in the sea. 

Mostafa Chowdhury, President of Patharghata Trawlers Association of Barguna, told the UNB correspondent that about 1,000 unclothed 

fishermen swam ashore after the trawlers capsized and rushed to the association office.

The association provided them with necessary clothes.

Meanwhile, the country may experience medium to heavy rainfall associated with gusty wind and the authorities of Chittagong and Mongla seaports and Cox's Bazar have been asked to show local cautionary signal number three, said Met office yesterday. 

Gusty winds with moderate to heavy rain and thunder shower are likely over major parts of Dhaka, Khulna and Chittagong divisions and some parts of Rajshahi and Sylhet divisions, said the Met office forecast. 

The rainfall was recorded over 500 millimeter during last 24 hours and more rains are likely within next 24 hours. 

The monsoon low over the northwest Bay and adjacent area has intensified into a well-marked low over the same area. It is likely to further intensify and move in a northwesterly direction. It's associated steep pressure gradient persists over North Bay. Squally weather may affect the ports. Sea will remain moderate. 

All fishing boats and trawlers over North Bay have been advised to remain close to the coast and proceed with caution till further notice._

What an incredible, and horrendous story.

Rushie


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Good Lord!! My word, what a tragic disaster. Absolutely mind boggling!

Now I ask myself why haven't I heard of this up to now? Not in any newspaper that I read, and not in any TV news broadcast. Why is that I wonder?
I guarantee that if all those seamen were oil covered penguins, the media wouldn't leave it alone for days on end.
Thousands of men lost and not a word here. I have to read about it on a seafaring website 5 days after the event. 
Is it that men from that part of the world are of no consequence and of no importance to the media?
I wouldn't mind betting that if that was a disaster caused by a tanker losing oil that the Greenpeacers would be jumping all over the oil company. But fishermen? Bangladeshi fishermen at that, Nah..........they obviously don't count
I can't help wondering.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Nothing in the news so far ??


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*It's finally made the BBC*

From the BBC - 

_Nearly 2,000 fishermen are still missing after a severe storm hit the Bay of Bengal on Tuesday, the authorities in Bangladesh say. 
Dozens of boats capsized in the storm and more than 500 fishing boats are still unaccounted for. 

Officials say 37 bodies have been recovered after a large-scale rescue effort in the area. 

The navy has been searching for the commander of a patrol boat which ran aground, but he remains missing. 

Helicopters and ships were taking part in the operation to trace Lieutenant Commander Firoz Kabir, the only missing crew member of the boat. 

A BBC correspondent in Dhaka said that many fishermen, who have no radio equipment, could be sheltering on remote islands. 

The coast guard say the weather has now improved, enabling them to reach remoter areas. _

Other reports state that at least 65 have been killed on land also.

Rushie


----------



## Paul Liu (Aug 19, 2006)

I have not heard or read any report about this case in the U.S. yet. If they ever come around to report this news here, I wouldn't be surprised that they will somehow blame it on the global warming mumbo jumbo.


----------

